# My TOS 66 inch TOS Enterprise



## SteveNeill (Nov 23, 2011)

Long, long, story. Seems it never got over here. 47 videos on YouTube tell the whole story here's the last until I finish the short film I'm doing with the model:






The other 46 are on my channel. Be sure to check out the captains chair I built.

And here's a few pictures. I still have some work to do on her and the pictures burn out the Bussards they aren't that bright and have the turning cages.

And yes I didn't do the stinking rotting grid lines! LOL!

Enjoy.

Steve


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dear Lord that's awesome!!!! 
Guess you really don't need the 1/350 when it comes out.:thumbsup:
Two questions....
1. How long did it take you to build her?
2. When did you find the time?
-Jim


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Beautiful work Steve, simply gorgeous.

And thank goodness for no grid lines


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Mr Neill,
those are some interesting videos and a creation which is beyond compare. An amazing piece of craftsmanship and thanks for sharing the process and progress,

Clactonite


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome work and it was fun to follow the build on youtube, a thing of beauty for sure!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Exquisite!

(Needs grid lines )


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Blown away. Amazing craftsmanship! Oh, and I don't miss those stink'n grid lines at all!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

This takes the word _dedication _to a new level (either that or it takes the work _obsession _to a new galaxy).

Fantastic work! So much attention to detail and proportion. You have a lot to be proud of with this excellent build's execution.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

other than the variations in the basic color for what reason I don't know (not a SPFX related thing) it looks like a clean, sharp model. Great job.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Wonderful!!

Best I've seen!

Bor


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow. Simply, wow....


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

John P said:


> Exquisite!
> 
> (Needs grid lines )


Very faint, drawn with a very fine pencil. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveNeill (Nov 23, 2011)

Captain April said:


> Very faint, drawn with a very fine pencil. :thumbsup:


Not for me guys but thanks just the same. You will never see them on film and that's how this model will be used. More on that later.

thanks so much for the kind words about here. There's still so many little things I have to do to her before I shoot next week.

Again thank you!

Steve


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Steve - I watched some of your YouTube videos before but I couldn't work out what exactly you did for the bussard lights. Were they all white LEDs but some tinted different colours? Do they flash, and if so is it all of them or only some?


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Just caught the end credits. Or should I say didn't.... That was pretty funny!


----------



## SteveNeill (Nov 23, 2011)

They flash but not all. In fact I'm replacing more of the flashers with red ultrabrights right now. The pictures really don't show the colors of the ship or the bussards correctly but with a professional DP and his good Cannon 1080p camera I don't think i'll have the same issues.

It's nearly impossible to fine a range of colored flashers so I tinted them. Voodoofx was working on a board for them but unfortunately James that was working on them was in a bad car accident and still in the hospital. So I did it my way for now.

Watch 47 it shows them in action up close. At a distance my camera just over exposes them.

BTW the hull color is an exact match to the real thing. However the lighting will make it look lighter as it did the real model.

I think it's funny you guys haven't caught the one Nav light that's in the wrong position. By the time I realized it I couldn't move them! Darn! 

BTW Doug Drexler was a huge help to me on this project.

Steve


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

For the next shoot, or some future shoot, I'd like to see some matching of the old flyby shots.

Maybe mounting the camera on a skateboard and pulling it alongside with a long string...


----------



## SteveNeill (Nov 23, 2011)

Next? I need to build an entire bridge set to d that!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## SteveNeill (Nov 23, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> Wow. Just wow.


Thanks so much and I love your work too and have used tour PE many times. Excellent.

steve


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Well done !


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I know which nav lights are located in the wrong position but I'm not telling! This is an incredible achievement regardless.


----------



## SteveNeill (Nov 23, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> I know which nav lights are located in the wrong position but I'm not telling! This is an incredible achievement regardless.



We know you do.  Lets see how good they are here. See there was a good reason for the goof up after all.

The real reason of course the minor refit that happened in year four we never saw. Ya that's what it was. 

Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

SteveNeill said:


> Thanks so much and I love your work too and have used tour PE many times. Excellent.
> 
> steve


And thank _you_, sir!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Steve,

This is an excellent example of modeling rising to an art. Thanks for sharing.

Phillip1


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

What sets Steve apart is that he is also so durn NICE about his craft.

no "my way or the highway" attitude in any of his postings. That's the hallmark of a confident artisan.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Man thats nice. Well done!


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

*The big e*

Steve welcome.

You like me get around in the model/trek worlds.
You know how I feel about your work..Its just greatness....

If you juys would like a BIG E heres what you get from Steve.













 
My BIG E is coming along.Over TDAY holiday I got a lot dune.
New video up bye monday..

Thanks Steve for all you hard work...TREK ON>>>>


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

She's Beautiful Steve!:thumbsup:

I have been following your build over at the RPF(ALL OF YOUR BUILDS IN FACT), big fan of your work, Thanks sooooo much for putting your stuff here:thumbsup:..

Just looking at that model to me, says that is the ONLY Enterprise that matters.

Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Them videos are just too cool!
Thank you for sharing.
I just have one question....
On the nacelles, is one supposed to be turning clockwise & the other counter-clockwise?
Just to be sure.
-Jim


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Yes, the both went in different directions.


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

Yup Just have to reverse the motor.Its still a work in progress.

Its kind of early in the build for the rivet counting to start...

New video up later today....


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Cool, I was a little concerned about that.
-Jim


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

This is incredible! I just found this thread and my jaw dropped..unbelievable work. :freak:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

kahn1701 said:


> Yup Just have to reverse the motor.Its still a work in progress.
> 
> Its kind of early in the build for the rivet counting to start...
> 
> New video up later today....


Wasn't trying to do that sir, just concerned that's all.
-Jim


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

In my build I have been scowling over any and all real USS Enterprise 
Pics and info.Boy there a lot of crap out there..I digress...
From the real pics I came across.
Its a pic from above the Enterprise ,and shows a shall light/beacon just behind the engine moires lights.
Anyone have any real info on this light/beacon/what ever this is.
If I can find out any real info on this I would like to Incorporate it
into my BIG E. 

Thanks again all.


----------



## kahn1701 (Jul 11, 2005)

video up


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

kahn1701 said:


> ... the Enterprise ,and shows a shall light/beacon just behind the engine moires lights.
> Anyone have any real info on this light/beacon/what ever this is.
> If I can find out any real info on this I would lie to Incorporate it
> into my BIG E. Thanks again all.


Round 2 appears to be doing it as well on their 1/350
-Jim


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Any thoughts to doing other ships?


----------



## SteveNeill (Nov 23, 2011)

The cages have turned to the inside and outsides both depending on the clips guys. There is no set direction other than counter rotating. They also run at different speeds.

I've worked in film effects for 35 years and I got to tell you that back in those days we shot single frame, slow motion, high speed and even reverse printed. So there is no real way to tell for sure unless you know someone that was on the shooting stage at the time.

As for more ships maybe but this one just about killed me. Making up the kits is hard work and expensive. I'm planning a 30-40 inch Galileo next up. But currently I have my hands full with my Star Trek film which this model is being used in. You can read all about it here:

www.steveneill.wordpress.com beat to subscribe and keep up. We have already shot the first one and I'm doing effects now. Doug Drexler has a cameo as a Captain of the USS Drexler. I another sneak clip up tonight.

Steve


----------

